# early ? century



## shawnee

Hello,
I'm not sure whether to use προώρο or πρώιμο when expressing period in history. 









Moderator's note: Thread split. The other question can be found in "in the 1500s"


----------



## ireney

Can you give us some more context? "Πρόωρος" is definitely wrong in general for such a usage since it means "premature". "Πρώιμος" could perhaps be used.


----------



## x99sol

shawnee said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure whether to use προώρο or πρώιμο when expressing period in history. I'm also not sure how to express something like "the 1500s."



Πρόωρος means as already stated premature, too early, cant be used for history period. For fruits is good though.
Πρώιμος means early years of a period so that's good for historic periods. Not good for fruits though .
Η χρονική περίοδος είναι θηλυκού γένους οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσεις το Πρώιμη 
π.χ Πρώιμη Βυζαντινή περίοδος.
About the 1500s you can describe them in the same way:
Περί τα 1500Μ.Χ or even better Τον 15ο αιώνα..
Στις απαρχές του 15ου αιώνα ο/η shawnee asked.... Στις απαρχές can be used to describe the early century


----------



## pavlo

> Πρώιμος means early years of a period so that's good for historic periods. Not good for fruits though


Κι όμως είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο το "πρώιμος" για φρούτα ή φυτά στην καθημερινότητά μας...
Γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω κανείς;


----------



## x99sol

χμμ θα το κοιτάξω θανκς pavlo


----------



## shawnee

In reference to Ireney's request. I've written a historical piece which I am now translating and find I get stuck on some of the most elementary elements of language. I need to make reference to many periods such as the "the early middle ages" or the early, middle and late of a number of centuries. I have used "αρχές 19ου αιωνα" but I also came across "πρώιμο Βυζαντινό περίοδο" and I got confused. Without a lot of confidence I use μέσα and  αργά for middle and late. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Traduita

Hi

I am pretty sure πρώιμος is used both for early historical periods and for early fruits. 

Slightly beyond topic:


shawnee said:


> Without a lot of confidence I use μέσα and  αργά for middle and late.


  Late is best rendered in scholarly speech/ writing as ύστερος/η/ ο : "Έργο του ύστερου Ε΄αιώνα/ της ύστερης Βυζαντινής περιόδου". 
In some contexts you can also use στα τέλη. "During the late 16th century": Or Στα τέλη /τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες του 16ου αιώνα". "Aργά" will not do though. 
Στα μέσα can be used for middle. The syntax will depend on the specific phrase.


----------



## x99sol

shawnee said:


> In reference to Ireney's request. I've written a historical piece which I am now translating and find I get stuck on some of the most elementary elements of language. I need to make reference to many periods such as the "the early middle ages" or the early, middle and late of a number of centuries. I have used "αρχές 19ου αιωνα" but I also came across "πρώιμο Βυζαντινό περίοδο" and I got confused. Without a lot of confidence I use μέσα and  αργά for middle and late. Thanks again everyone.


Το αργά δεν είναι και πολύ εύστοχο.
Αντί αργά βάλε κατά το ή προς το ή στο τέλος της Βυζαντινής περιόδου.
Η ακόμα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κατά την λήξη της Βυζαντινής.
Επίσης μερικοί ακόμα όροι ωστε να ακούγεται πιο ξεκούραστο το κείμενο  είναι και η Εναρξη Βυζαντινής περιόδου (ειδικά άμα η ημερομηνία είναι μόλις στην αρχή) . 
Αμα δεν μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις κάτι κάπου (αρχη μεση τέλος) γράφεις κατά την διάρκεια Βυζαντινής περιόδου. 

Ακόμα μπορείς να ρίξεις και εδώ μια ματιά 
πρόσθεσε το http:// Όλως περιέργως δεν το δέχεται όλο μαζί 
el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Βυζαντινή_Αυτοκρατορία


----------



## shawnee

Ευχαριστώ x99Sol, και το σαΐτε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Μάλλον θα χρειαστώ όλους τους κατάλληλους όρους που αναφέρθηκαν εδώ μιας και πρόκειται για μεγάλη εργασία και θα χρειαστώ ποικιλία να αποφύγω τις βαρετές επαναλήψεις.


----------

